# Jak przełumaczyć



## bartek164

Jak przzetłumaczyć : usprawniałem tą grę od samego początku aż do dnia wydadania 
I've improved this game since It started until the day of the release. 

jak powiedzieć gra powstawała 20 lat? 
The game was arising by 20 yeras? 
Wtedy nie wywołało to kontrowersji ale czy było by tak dzisiaj?" na ANG jak będzie


----------



## zaffy

1. Nie możesz dać Present perfect skoro to było w za-przeszłości, tzn przed wydaniem gry.  Musisz dać Past perfect.  I'd improved the game since day one till it was released.

2. It took 20 years to develop the game.

3. At that time it didn't generate/cause/arouse/provoke controversy but would it be the same today?


----------



## bartek164

ale jak wczesniej ? i nie przetlumaczyles dokladnie.

nie chce powiedziec "od poczatku  aż do dnia wydadania " nie kiedy zostalo wydane


----------



## zaffy

Wcześniej, bo jesteś w zapszeszłości z tym usprawnianiem, tzn usprawnianie było przed wydaniem.....a skoro wydanie jest przeszłością, to usprawnianie jest zaprzeszłością. 

Jeśli koniecznie chcesz mieć dzień, to daj "I'd improved the game since day one till the day it was released.


----------



## bartek164

I <*have*> improved this game since It started until the day of the release? nie znasz się, spytałem się i to jest dobrze


----------



## zaffy

a kiedy był dzień wydania? Dziś?


----------



## bartek164

tak


----------



## zaffy

wiec tego nie zaznaczyłeś, i twoje zdanie w żaden sposób nie pokazuje, że to dziś. Wrecz przeciwnie wyraźnie pokazuje na przeszłość, że dzień wydania był kiedyś tam.


----------



## Gochna

Bartek164, nie wiem kogo spytałeś, ale nawet jeśli dzień wydania jest dzisiaj, to ja i tak przetłumaczyłabym tak samo jak zaffy. Jak napiszesz "I have improved" to znaczy, ze dalej będziesz jeszcze poprawiał kiedyś, a tu napisałeś ze "aż do wydania", czyli ze poprawianie jest już skończone.


----------



## bartek164

nie, bo nie tylko do tego służy perfect, jeszcze oznacza odkąd


----------



## hinti

W sumie to ciekawe to zdanie.


----------



## bartek164

Gochna said:


> Bartek164, nie wiem kogo spytałeś, ale nawet jeśli dzień wydania jest dzisiaj, to ja i tak przetłumaczyłabym tak samo jak zaffy. Jak napiszesz "I have improved" to znaczy, ze dalej będziesz jeszcze poprawiał kiedyś, a tu napisałeś ze "aż do wydania", czyli ze poprawianie jest już skończone.


Podany jest moment, od którego dana sytuacja ma miejsce, lub okres jej 


zapytaj się native speckersów po ang bo ja nie wiem jak sie spytać


----------



## zaffy

to, że jest okres czasu od jakiegoś czasu i trzeba użyć 'since', nie oznacza od razu, że jest present perfect. Since się używa też w simple past, past perfect. 

Popatrz sobie na przykłady:
_It was the band’s first live performance *since* May 1990._
_Lenny had slept most of the way *since* leaving Texas._


----------



## bartek164

wiem ale tak mi powiedziała jedna osoba która na pewno się zna, i nie chodzi mi tutajo since, nawet nie myslalem o nim


----------



## zaffy

no cóż, jak widzisz ja i Gochna uważamy inaczej


----------



## Gochna

Powiedz "osobie, która na pewno się zna", ze ma trochę racji a trochę jej nie ma.


bartek164 said:


> Podany jest moment, od którego dana sytuacja ma miejsce, lub okres jej



No i tu jak na razie wszystko sie zgadza i tajemnicza "osoba, ktora sie zna" dobrze gada. Problem zaczyna się gdy powiesz czy/kiedy akcja się skończyła.

I have been improving this game for 20 years / I have been improving this game since 1997 - Zacząłem "poprawiać" tę grę 20 lat temu i dalej poprawiam; już od 20 lat nad nią pracuję.

I improved this game for 20 years until its release - Przez 20 lat pracowałem, teraz gra jest wydana, nawet jeśli coś jeszcze chciałoby się zmienić to jest musztarda po obiedzie.
(...)

No i na koniec _arogancko_ powiem, ze ja i @zaffy tez się _na pewno znamy_ 

Powodzenia!


----------



## bartek164

już jej nie powiem, ale pytałem się na nativka i powiedział że zdanie jest dobrzeaa


----------

